# Solved: Help installing firmware for iriver MP3 player



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello brainiacs,

i am driving myself nuts trying to figure out how to get firmware/device driver for my old iriver ifp-795 mp3 player on to my Vista run laptop.

i wrote to iriver because the mp3 player is "old" and i wasn't even sure if they would still support it. what follows is the email they sent me back:

*Dear Iriver Customer,

Here is the link you need to download the available software on your player

http://www.iriverinc.com/lounge/loungeList.asp

NOTE: IF YOU HAVE WINDOWS VISTA 64 BIT UNFORTUNATELY IT WILL NOT BE COMPATIBLE , WE ARE ONLY AVAILABLE TO WORK AROUND WINDOWS VISTA 32BIT IF YOU HAVE 32 BIT PLEASE FALLOW THE STEPS BELOW

Please fallow these steps if you have Windows Vista 32bit operating system:

To reinstall a device driver

1.Log on to your computer

2.Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Manage.

3.Under System Tools, click Device Manager.

4.On the right side of screen Select System Devices and EXPAND

5. Right-click on iRiver device, and then click Properties.

6.In the Properties dialog box, click the Driver tab, and then click Update
Driver.

7.This will then launch the Install Wizard.

8.From Install Wizard, choose the (Recommended) option/ Install software
automatically

9.The Driver will then fully install, and you can click on Finish once the
prompt is offered.

Please let us know if there is anything we can further assist you with, you can also reach us at (562) 758-6393

Thank you for being an Iriver customer

Karla Sanchez

Iriver Customer Representative

Ph.(562)758-6393

Fx.(562) 946-7445

[email protected]
*

ok, so first, i do have the 32bit system. i went to the link and i found several different links for the 700 series... ugh! i ended up downloading two different ones because frankly, i am clueless. now they are on my computer in a zip file but it is also a hex file.??? i tried to unzip these things and had no luck. tried with winrar but it isn't working. i get a box that pops up saying i need to find something to open the .hex file. i have no idea what that even means and i can't seem to find anything useful (to me) to figure this out.

i just want to be able to change the music on my player. it shouldnt be this difficult... *pouts* i am very computer dense and last time i had troubles, i came here to TSG for rescue. i am hopeful for that, once again.

thanks for any help you can give me.

~karrieann


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello brainiacs,

i am driving myself nuts trying to figure out how to get firmware/device driver for my old iriver ifp-795 mp3 player on to my Vista run laptop.

i wrote to iriver because the mp3 player is "old" and i wasn't even sure if they would still support it. what follows is the email they sent me back:

Dear Iriver Customer,

Here is the link you need to download the available software on your player

http://www.iriverinc.com/lounge/loungeList.asp

NOTE: IF YOU HAVE WINDOWS VISTA 64 BIT UNFORTUNATELY IT WILL NOT BE COMPATIBLE , WE ARE ONLY AVAILABLE TO WORK AROUND WINDOWS VISTA 32BIT IF YOU HAVE 32 BIT PLEASE FALLOW THE STEPS BELOW

Please fallow these steps if you have Windows Vista 32bit operating system:

To reinstall a device driver

1.Log on to your computer

2.Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Manage.

3.Under System Tools, click Device Manager.

4.On the right side of screen Select System Devices and EXPAND

5. Right-click on iRiver device, and then click Properties.

6.In the Properties dialog box, click the Driver tab, and then click Update
Driver.

7.This will then launch the Install Wizard.

8.From Install Wizard, choose the (Recommended) option/ Install software
automatically

9.The Driver will then fully install, and you can click on Finish once the
prompt is offered.

Please let us know if there is anything we can further assist you with, you can also reach us at (562) 758-6393

Thank you for being an Iriver customer

Karla Sanchez

Iriver Customer Representative

Ph.(562)758-6393

Fx.(562) 946-7445

[email protected]

ok, so first, i do have the 32bit system. i went to the link and i found several different links for the 700 series... ugh! i ended up downloading two different ones because frankly, i am clueless. now they are on my computer in a zip file but it is also a hex file.??? i tried to unzip these things and had no luck. tried with winrar but it isn't working. i get a box that pops up saying i need to find something to open the .hex file. i have no idea what that even means and i can't seem to find anything useful (to me) to figure this out.

i just want to be able to change the music on my player. it shouldnt be this difficult... *pouts* i am very computer dense and last time i had troubles, i came here to TSG for rescue. i am hopeful for that, once again.

thanks for any help you can give me.

~karrieann


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

karrie-ann,

I think the link below will get you to the correct driver. I noted that the file will be saved as *ums_driver.zip,*

The trailing comma should not be there. Remove the comma from the file name and it should open as a ZIP file.

Extract the *ifp700umd.inf* file to your desktop, then right-click the file and select *install*

http://www.iriverinc.com/lounge/loungeView.asp?selectPart=01&findWord=&sno=668&page=1&cateCode=01


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

Ratboy,

thank you for your reply.

i did what you said, though i did not see a comma... i now have the link on my desktop but when i click install i get a box that says:

_ "The file 'PUMS sys' on Iriver Mass Storage Driver Disk is needed. 
Type the path where the file is located, and then click OK._

I don't have the disk that came with the player... I have looked for it with no luck. Any other ideas?


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sorry about that, *pums.sys* is another one of the files in the ums_driver.zip file. It apparently needs to be extracted also.

Since there seem to be a number of files, instead of extracting them to your desktop, create a folder and extract all the files in ums_driver.zip to that folder before selecting *Install*.


----------



## kristinacallis (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the driver that you posses might be corrupted, so try to get those iriver mp3 player from other sources as well. You can get it from various sites like "topshareware", "download3000", "brothersoft" and many more.

I had faced same situation but i solved it later by downloading the from the internet. I am sure your issue will be solved easily. If it is not solved then kindly let me know. I can help you in other way.

Regards,
Kristina
Techsoft.org


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmm....

Ratboy, i did what you said and everything went really well. i put all the different files in a folder; PUMS.pdr, PUMS.sys, Usbmsd.pdr, Usbmsd.sys and ifp700umd. I then clicked on install for ifp700umd, as the other files did not have that option and would not let me open them anyway. 

then i got the windows prompt about needing permission to continue INF Default Install. I click continue and my computer did something. a little box popped up super quick and i could not see what it said. the little light on my laptop flashed like it does when it is doing something like downloading and then nothing. no prompt to tell me where it is or automatic install wizard or anything... 

i don't see anything listed in my download folder so i am not sure where it may have gone or if it even did anything. i guess i could go out to my car and get my mp3 player and plug it in and see what, if anything, happens. but at the moment it is pouring down rain. i might need a boat to get to my car. 

any clue on if you think this program might be on my computer somewhere or...? 

Hi Krista,

Thanks for your suggestions. I first was looking at different sites like you mentioned but was a bit concerned about them and thought going through iriver would be safer. i also kept coming across basically the same site, just with a different web address that kept telling me to do some sort of scan for broken drivers and wanted me to load its software. i did a search on it and it was a trial version and it may tell you what is wrong, but to fix, i would have to purchase the software. i get a bit sketchy about things on the web that want you to download their stuff. i don't know what it is or what it does. i like my computer and want to keep it safe and happy. i will see if this iriver stuff is actually on my computer now and if not i may have to try another way or... feed the friggen corporate monster, and buy a new player. it just seems so wasteful. 


again, thanks!

~karrie


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think the person meant for you to download the firmware updates. The directions they gave are for drivers. 

I would suggest clicking the link they provided again, then this time select Software&driver near the top. This will show you just the drivers. I didn't see anything for the "700" series, but there were a few on page 2 for ifp drivers. I would suggest downloading these, then unzip them, then go through the previously given installation directions.


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

hi Derek,

thanks for your reply.

i did what you said and found the driver ( i really had no idea that firmware and driver were different, as they seemed to be used interchangeably on the web...). but it seems to be made for windows 98! yikes!! i have windows vista.

i have this same problem posted on two different forums here. i wasn't really sure which was the right forum. i have done a few things already, one i believe was downloading the driver you mentioned. if you go to that post, you can see what i have done already.

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/878188-help-installing-firmware-iriver-mp3.html

thanks derek~


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

i went and got the player and plugged it in. it's a no-go. the player cannot find any software for it on the computer.


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

btw, this is the link i got the driver from. it says it is for win98 but it also mentions MSC driver. i have no idea what that means.

http://www.iriverinc.com/lounge/loungeView.asp?selectPart=01&findWord=&sno=668&page=1&cateCode=01


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

Ratboy,

does it make a difference that the link http://www.iriverinc.com/lounge/loungeView.asp?selectPart=01&findWord=&sno=668&page=1&cateCode=01 is for windows 98?

could that be the problem?


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

On the link you originally listed, if you click software and drivers, then go to page 2, on the second page there is a listing for "IFP drivers". I'll admit that it's not listed as vista, but the driver is compatible with XP and is probably your best shot. ( I don't see any vista drivers listed). I would download the IFPdrivers.zip file, then go though Rat's suggestions again with this driver.

http://www.iriverinc.com/download/d...ateCode&findWord=01&sno=75&page=2&cateCode=01


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

Derek, Ratboy, and Kristina,

woo hoo! success!! someway, somehow...

i just decided to look at the list of drivers and the one marked iriver music manager (Ver 3.21) is the one!

here is a link for anyone else who might need to find it.

http://www.iriverinc.com/download/d...teCode&findWord=01&sno=859&page=1&cateCode=01

i haven't uploaded or changed any of the music on the player yet but when i have it plugged in, the manager does show me what IS on the player. i am taking this as a good sign.

I am going to leave this thread open until a bit later today when i get a chance to actually change the music, just in case.

*thank you all so very much for your help!* this really is a great forum for my tech frustrations~

~karrieann


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please do not create multiple threads for the same problem.

I have merged your two threads. Continue to post here in this one thread until the problem is resolved.


----------



## karrie-ann (Jul 2, 2009)

cybertech said:


> Please do not create multiple threads for the same problem.
> 
> I have merged your two threads. Continue to post here in this one thread until the problem is resolved.


sorry about that cybertech. i wasn't sure what forum was the correct one to post this too. my bad... i appreciate that you merged them. thank you.

:up: thank you to everyone who helped me with this problem. gold stars all around. the link i last posted is the correct driver for the iriver ifp-795 with Vista OS and probably for others players as well. i have uploaded music on to my player with it and it works perfectly. again, thank you all for the help. tech support guy forums are the best! 

~karrieann


----------

